# Marvel's Runaways



## nixie (Apr 18, 2018)

Watched the first two episodes, enjoying it so far. A group of  kids became friends through their parents, grew apart after one died. They then discover their parents charity meetings aren't what they seem, doubt sets in about their parents true nature.


----------



## Anthoney (Dec 22, 2018)

Just finished bingeing season 2.  It was better than season 1.  More character development, more action and a better handle on the plot.  When I finished season 1 I still didn't feel like I knew the characters.  Season 2 fixes that.

It still has some pacing issues but since Hulu released the whole thing yesterday (a nice little birthday present) the pacing isn't as much of a problem.


----------



## nixie (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm still on fence with this one, kind of enjoyed season one but it was missing something. Will see what season two brings.


----------

